# Boilie Dip selber herstellen...



## Endmin (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

In der Fisch und Fang Juli 2011 wurde beschrieben wie man ein Boiliedip selberherstellen kann.

Was man braucht, Schnaps: Stroh rum, Chantr'e... und Aromen.

Das musste ich gleich testen habe ich mir gedacht und schnappte mir eine Pulle Chantr'e, leerte die in einen Kochtopf, versuchte Honig und einmal Backvanille aus den kleinen Fläschchen. Das alles habe ich erwärmt und solange Zucker beigefügt bis der Dip die richtige Konsistenz hatte.

Auf ans Wasser...

Eine Rute mit ungedippten Köder, die andere mit gedippten Köder auf dem gleichen Futterteppich ausgelegt. Ich musste nicht lange warten bis sich die ersten Karpfen über den Futterteppich hermachten. Am Ende von dem Tag stand das Ergebnis...

ungedippter Köder: 4 Karpfen bis 10 Pfund

gedippter Köder: 9 Karpfen bis 8 Pfund

Gerade am Schluss, als schon viel unruhe und misstrauen auf dem Futterteppich aufkam, hatte der Dip klare Vorteile gegenüber dem normalen Köder.
Als Köder habe ich normalen Dosenmais genommen den ich etwa 1 Minute in dem Dip liegen gelassen habe. An diesem Tag habe ich nur den Vanilledip getestet. 
Wie der Honigdip sich schlagen wird, werden wir noch sehen ... 

Wenn ihr schon ähnliche Versuche mit eigenen Dips gemacht habt, nur raus damit #6


gruß Tim


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dip selber herstellen...*

Fand den Artikel von Thomas auch sehr gelungen, nicht nur was die Dips, auch was die anderen Supermarkt-Köder/Futter-Tipps betrifft.

Kaufe mir schon länger nur noch Dips, Flavours, etc., die ich selbst nicht herstellen kann/will oder die mich besonders reizen. 
Das selbst herstellen spart nicht nur T€uronen, es macht auch richtig Spaß, erst recht wenn man dann mit dem selbstgebastelten Krempel gut fängt, so wie du.

Wenn ich z.B. die Quantum Radical Coconut-Pillen verwende, die ich sehr geil finde, mache ich den passenden Dip aus einer eingedickten Kombi aus Kokosmilch + Kokossirup (Kaffeezusatz).

Der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt; Maden od. Würmer pürieren, mit Knoblauchöl oder Ouzo versetzen,... Meine Kumpels drehen permant durch, wenn ich die "neuesten Kreationen" anschleppe


----------



## heinmama (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dip selber herstellen...*

Hallo,

Zuckerrübensirup hat sich bewährt. Wenn man selber Hunger hat kann man sich auch noch ein leckeres Brot machen. 

Gr.
Heinmama


----------



## andy88fd (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dip selber herstellen...*

hat wer einen link zu diesem beitrag?


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dip selber herstellen...*

Das aktuelle Juli-Heft der Fisch & Fang
Der angefragte Link ist somit ein Wink zum Kiosk


----------



## andy88fd (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dip selber herstellen...*

Ah lol ok...ich hasse real life links #q|supergri

werde ich mir morgen gleich mal holen

danke jungs...|wavey:


----------



## nullbiss (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Boilie Dip selber herstellen...*

hey tim, würdest du mir die genauen mengen der einzelstoffe verraten - gruß arno


----------



## Endmin (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Boilie Dip selber herstellen...*

Hey Arno,

Ich hab die Zeitschrift nicht mehr, aber dort standen eh keine Mengenangaben. Da ist deiner Fantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt! Du kannst echt alles miteinander vermischen was gut riecht oder " stinkt".

Also Grundlage diente immer, Alkohol: Wodka, Doppelkorn..., Wasser oder Speiseöl!

Dann kann man zugeben was man möchte. Zucker, Vanillezucker, Honig, Zuckerrübesirup, Nutella, Erdnussbutter, Backaromen, Marmelade, Maggi, Fischöl aus Heringsdosen, Knoblauch, Gewürze, pürierte Würmer (nur was für die ganz Harten, die sich mit seiner Frau/Freundin anlegen wollen) usw.

Durch erhitzen in einem Topf und durch Zugabe von Zucker, kann der Dip dann verdickt werden!

falls du noch Fragen haben solltest, dann schreibe mir per pn, ich schau nicht so oft hier überall rein!

gruß Tim


----------



## HSVMax (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilie Dip selber herstellen...*

Wie dick soll oder muss denn die Konsistenz sein??? hört sich sehr sehr geil an. Bin noch ein absoluter Neuling in sachen selbermischen. Deshlab frag ich.

Grüße


----------



## heinmama (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilie Dip selber herstellen...*

Hallo,

ich habe im letztem Sommer auch einige Sachen hergestellt, und festgestellt das eine sirupähnliche Konsistenz am besten ist. 

In Holland gibt es Sirup zu herstellen von Limonade, damit kann man einige Sachen anmischen welche eine fruchtige Note haben sollen. Zum Anmischen von Feederfutter  ist das auch gut geeignet.

Gruß

Heinmama


----------

